# Suche d2xmusic.mpq



## Tranquilitas (21. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen,

folgendes Problem:
Ich bin einige Wochen fern der Heimat unterwegs. Zum Zeitvertreib wollte ich mir D2+LOD auf das Laptop installieren was ich auch gemacht habe. Neuster Patch ist auch drauf alles wunderbar, nur leider habe ich vergessen die d2xmusic.mpq zu kompieren und die CD natürlich zuhause gelassen. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich am schnellsten die ca 50MB große Datei bekommen kann? Möchte mir ungern das ganze Game über den battle-net Account runterladen da ich eine UMTS Verbindung habe.

Gruß
Tranquilitas


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Ich schließe hier bevor es zu Verlinkungen zu Downloadseiten hagelt, die es mit dem Urheberrecht nicht sooo ernst nehmen. Du wirst wohl nicht um einen Download herum kommen. Das Problem ist einfach das du dir nicht sicher sein kannst bei den diversen "Quellen", die nicht von Blizzard gehostet werden.

/wink maladin


----------

